# Sideloading and Profiles



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

My daughter has a Fire 7 with two profiles set up. Her as the main user and her 4 year old son as another user. She can't find a way to download videos to her son's profile. She has movies on the Fire for herself and him, but doesn't know how to get the ones for her son to show in his profile. Can this be done? Does anyone know how? I couldn't find anything online about this. She can stream from the internet, but she needs to be able to download for road trips. 

TIA.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

She might need to remove any parental restrictions and go in under her son's profile.  Download what she wants, then turn the parental stuff back on.


----------

